

Save time, and remember everything.  The HiFutureSelf WebApp is now live - dbecks
http://hifutureself.com/web
Thank you for checking out my app!<p>I just finished building a web version of the HiFutureSelf iPhone app. http://hifutureself.com/web<p>Same concept as the iPhone app (http://hifutureself.com). Type a message, select a time and hit send. Super fast timed reminders made easy.<p>The point of HFS is to get things out of your head and out of your inbox, until you need it.<p>This is a beta release, so I would love to have some feedback. It's all free, hope you enjoy the app!<p>Thank you again!
======
dbecks
Thank you for checking out my app!

I just finished building a web version of the HiFutureSelf iPhone app.
<http://hifutureself.com/web>

Same concept as the iPhone app (<http://hifutureself.com>). Type a message,
select a time and hit send. Super fast timed reminders. The point of HFS is to
get things out of your head and out of your inbox, until you need it.

This is a beta release, so I would love to have some feedback. It's all free,
hope you enjoy the app!

Thank you again!

